# Bark collars



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

Just wanted to pick the collective brains of the bunch here. We've got a rescued mutt(beagle and who knows)who has a bit of a barking problem, and we're talking about trying a bark collar. We've tried a cheap version, and she just barks right through it... We need to increase the voltage!

Any of you care to share your knowledge about the collars? Brands to consider or avoid? Good online sources? Working used collar that's collecting dust?


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree. The beagle is just a yappy thing to begin with. We used to have a beagle mix and it just wouldn't shut up. I'm thinking that the voltage should be at around 600 VAC in order to shut a beagle up. 
Other than that, I've really got no experience with the collars.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2013)

Daughter has one; %^^**^ thing will not shut up. I grew up on a farm- you do not want to know what I think the cure is. Now if you ever want to neuter a cat Gramps had a great- probably not PETA approved method.............


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never owned a beagle but have family that has and a neighbor once when I lived in an apartment. That wasn't a good experience. I feel for you. You want to do the compassionate thing and give the dog a good home, but most people are not aware of the different attributes of the various breeds before they bring them into the home. Each dog of any breed is an individual, but each breed has its own traits that are usually consistent across the breed. From my limited experience with beagles, barking is one of their things. They were bred as hunting dogs after all and barking is how they communicate a treed or cornered prey. 

Does yours tear stuff up? My neighbor when I lived in the apartment was always threatening to get rid of her dog because it was always destroying her apartment while she was at work. My *guess* and it's purely a guess, is that there's not really any way to control the barking, other than maybe getting it a crocodile for a playmate  (don't tell your kids I said that).


----------



## Brink (Mar 31, 2013)

[attachment=21912]

I'll be in my time out chair


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow man - you got your hands full...  Kevin hit it pretty well - barking is what they are bread to do and do the best. I grew up around dogs all my life. Either a family member of a neighbor had one as long as I can remember. They are one of the best pets for your kids as a companion - very lovable, cuddly and NEVER have to worry about one turning on your kid. That being said - they are from the shallow need of the gene pool. Lots of stories to support that, but this is more relevant.
When I had my underground fence installed for the Shepherds, the guy that came out to do the training with the dogs said that Beagles were their #1 problem. They said the dogs were just so dumb they would continuously get shocked until the batteries in their collars were depleted. They were the reason they came up with a bigger shock collar. All of my dogs collars run on two 1.5 volt batteries. My big boy isn't phased by much and had to convert to a collar run on a 9V battery - 3X the correction of the others. That is what they use on beagles...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

No troubles with her tearing stuff up... She embodies sloth. Seriously, we(read 'my wife') rescued this dog from the Western Sizzlin parking lot a couple of years ago in August when it was about 2000 degrees outside. When we got home, my wife suggested we name her... I suggested we not since we weren't going to keep her. After a few calls around town to vets and the humane society/dog pound, we were going to give up for the night. Again, the wife suggests naming her, so I offered up 'Adios' as a temporary name until we could find her owners. Fast forward several years and about a doubling of her body weight, you have the picture of sloth named Adios who is driving my neighbors guano crazy. Honestly, she will lay down and bark at the neighbors... Making noise while conserving calories! I don mind the mailman barking(I don't fully trust them either)... She's barking at dust bunnies and ghosts!

I realize that this may be an exercise in futility, but I'm not afraid to tinkle into the breeze a bit here. I mainly wanting to know who makes a reliable collar. If it doesn't work, I could probably figure out how to Botox her vocal cords... Kidding. I love the dog, and she's a total daddy's girl... I just want to keep the elderly woman next door from blasting the dog with her husband's shotgun in front of my children...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

My kids want to know why uncles Mike and Kevin(and the crazy Canadian uncle Ken) want to kill their dog!?!:cray:

Thanks for the info, Scott... Any particular brand?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2013)

DKMD said:


> My kids want to know why uncles Mike and Kevin(and the crazy Canadian uncle Ken) want to kill their dog!?!:cray:



Oh tell them not to worry I don't want to do it, that's why I suggested the alligator. 

You've probably already done this, but I just googled 'beagle barking control' and this article looks like it might have some useful info but ya never know.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2013)

I wouldn't have the heart to do that to a dog. That's like removing one of our senses like smell or hearing.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the article link, Kevin... It was a bit too touchy, feely for me. The vocal cord thing would be a last resort for us, but it's not entirely out of the question. I think maybe a higher voltage collar as Scott suggested. I looked into tritronic collars, but I damn near stroked out when I saw the prices... Then I remembered how much our vet charges for stuff!

I understand the breed thing with certain dogs, but it strikes me a bit like a parent saying, 'You know, kids just love to scream in restaurants.' That may be true, but it doesn't mean that it's a behavior that can't be changed.

Where does a fella go to buy a gator?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 31, 2013)

PetSafe is the brand on my fence. I believe they are purchased as local franchises to degree of service will vary but their product is great. Anytime I have ever had a problem with a collar they take care of it a no charge. Even WAY past the warranty. They even went to court for me at no charge when a meddlesome neighbor who calls the town every time they leave the property landed my ass in court.

One of my all time favorite memories is when I heard a horn honking incessantly from the driveway. I went outside thinking someone had been in an accident or something. I see Mr. Meddlesome in my driveway with Hudson - my big guy standing on his back legs with his front legs on the hood of his Beamer peering in the windshield - completely un-phased by the horn. Those two have had a love hate relationship from the start.

[attachment=21937]

This is Hudson. The conversation from that point forward doesn't fit here and would probably get me banned. 
Morale of the story is I get EXCELLENT service from this company.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/alligators-for-sale.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a shepherd mix for 14 wonderful years, but she would bark at anything and nothing when she was outside, she barked just to hear herself bark. I purchased a bark collar from the pet supply store, if she barked it would give a low warning beep tone and then if she barked again it would zap her. she learned that she could bark once or twice and then she better shut up. I only put the collar on her when she was outside, when she was inside I wanted a dog with all her senses to do the job of a dog, she could hear everything and warned me if someone even walked by the house. The collar worked for her.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/alligators-for-sale.html
> ...



The collars are about the same price, but I think the gator might keep my wife and kids in check as well...


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 31, 2013)

In the pacific northwest, a crab pot is usually used for noisy dogs and other pet problems.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2013)

Vern as a kid we used mink meat in crab pots- man it stunk- do beagles work- are the crabs attracted to the bark or??? :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## TimR (Apr 1, 2013)

No suggestions on a collar David, but I do empathize with you. We rescued a young beagle we saw dragging a leash around our downtown several years ago. I didn't see anyone chasing after him and was afraid he was going to walk out in front of traffic, so I stopped and got him to come to me, then contacted the local police within walking distance of where we found him. 
They ended up having him taken to pound to see if anyone asks about him. We watched the status on him change online to 'available' about a week after we took him in. We decided he was too cute to not be in a good home. Translated...we convinced my wife's sister that they really needed this dog, and he (Baxter) has since become part of the family. He does bark that hound dog kind of bark, but not incessantly enough to warrant a collar. 
Oh...the pound gave him the name and we thought it fit. Kinda like yelling to him... "come here ya little Baxter"


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2013)

I've had a couple of problem barkers over the years, the collars work OK, but what we found worked far better for backyard barking was the ultrasonic devices. Like this: http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/a/ultrasonic-dog.htm?pk_campaign=Adwords-Bark-Broad-Modified&pk_kwd=%2Bultrasonic%20%2Bdog&gclid=CNPo4PLvqbYCFap_QgodajoA_A Most dogs, even the dumbest, have very sesitive ears. Their barking sets off a high pitched noise that they hate. I have a Mini Schnauzer that is loveable and friendly, but the dumbest, most untrainable dog I've ever seen. It worked for him......


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool link Barry, I've never even heard of that!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2013)

My neighbor has the Dog Silencer Pro. He has 3 dogs. It works on them, and my dog. but only if she is in the vicinity of the unit. (their side of the yard) I think I am going to get one for the other side of my yard. Every Sunday we have joggers & walkers on our road. Loki feels the need to bark at them....continuously.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2013)

David, I had a pack of beagles when I was in to rabbit hunting that I trained to not bark while in the kennel. The way this was done is to pick a key word to use when you wanted them to stop barking. When you want them to stop barking use this word over and over, mine was hush, while hosing them down with water. This doesn't hurt them at all but the funny thing about beagles is they don't mind jumping in a creek but they hate for someone to wet them. After about the third time of hosing them down I could shout for them to hush and they would run in their dog houses and peek out the door to see if I was coming. Problem solved no pain.
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2013)

Robert, my shepherds are exactly the same way. Love the water, hate to be sprayed. I like that method. I'm going to try that on my wife when she starts talking during one of my talk shows.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks, Robert. Unfortunately, that stirred up some memories of my early married years when I was subjected to similar treatments as part of my training. You're right about it being effective though... My wife rarely has to get the hose out anymore.:no dice. more please:

Kevin, your wife will bite you...


----------

